# What is the best way to move to Dubai with Family?



## jedihush (Mar 29, 2012)

How have some of you made the move with families in tow? Did you bring your families with you from the very begining or did you wait a few months to see if you will like your job or feel secure with your job. Then brought your family over. We are considering the move to Dubai but are curious how everyone with families made the move. My wife is looking at a possible job around sept/oct. We will then have to make the big decision to make the big move or not.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

We used a plane!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

jedihush said:


> How have some of you made the move with families in tow? Did you bring your families with you from the very begining or did you wait a few months to see if you will like your job or feel secure with your job. Then brought your family over. We are considering the move to Dubai but are curious how everyone with families made the move. My wife is looking at a possible job around sept/oct. We will then have to make the big decision to make the big move or not.


This will depend on a lot of things. Season that you're coming, the age of your kids, the ability to come and visit the place first, etc.

Some people have come here on visits to get an idea of the place and to see if this is something they can/want to do. Then they move their entire family. Others have come by themselves, settled it, left their significant other home to wrap up loose ends at home and then made the journey over. 

See if you can come for a visit and pay attention to your family. As an American, I must warn you that there are many things we take for granted in the US that you won't find here, mainly the conveniences. Good Luck.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> ...As an American, I must warn you that there are many things we take for granted in the US that you won't find here, mainly the conveniences.


Oh please, you spoiled whiny American baby... 

For most Americans who never lived outside of the US (or don't travel much), anywhere outside of America will be a "shock" to the system... even just a jaunt to the tourist-traps like Cancun... 

"What do you mean you don't speak English ? Let me speak LOUDER and s-l-o-w-e-r so you could understand me..."
"Why can't I have RIGHT now, damn it ?"
"What do you mean I have to pay $100 for a slow cooker ?"
"Why can't I plug things I brought from the US straight into the wall sockets ?"
"Why can't you put more ice in my iced tea ?"
"Did you know I had to wait a whole 30 secs before you refilled my iced tea ?"


----------



## orangeandwhite (Apr 10, 2012)

Pay no attention to CCR. He/She has to make himself feel better by spending most their time on this site, bashing others. Obvious with over 600 posts, must be sole enjoyment in their sorry life. Wonder who else they ran over with a bus. Complete waste of bandwidth.

We moved here a year ago. Was fortunate to make a preview trip prior too but I don't think it's necessary. While there are some conveniences and structure that you give up from US, overall we found the upside to Dubai to be the weather, the lifestyle, the opportunity to explore this side of the globe and meet new people and understand the Middle East and Muslim cultures. For that we appreciate living here. Frankly, most Americans I know here really like it as do their kids. Good luck and enjoy the adventure.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

*so far so good*

My husband came over for a month. my son and I visited in March. I had done a ton of research online, and tried to make my self familiar with schools, neighborhood areas, etc. Educated myself on Dubai as best I could by internet (Dubizzle is great for feel of real estate, and cars) When we came over in March, we stayed two weeks. Went to visit schools and houses. Ended up in an apt on the Palm (even thought we were dead set against APT living-as we have only lived in private homes in Texas). 
Son and I stayed in Houston until school was out in May, and have made our way over here. We absolutely LOVE our adventure so far. We are excited for school to start. I don't find it hard as a pampered American Princess to live here in Dubai. Things "ain't quite the same 'round here"...but it's an adventure. As an American, you will not find life here any more strange than...say...life in Philadelphia. 

We have found most of our favorite foods, and discovered we love NEW foods too! So...come on down. Ya'll will enjoy it. Don't be scared!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

orangeandwhite said:


> Pay no attention to CCR...


That was meant to poke fun at Indo... Jeez


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

orangeandwhite said:


> Pay no attention to CCR. He/She has to make himself feel better by spending most their time on this site, bashing others. Obvious with over 600 posts, must be sole enjoyment in their sorry life. Wonder who else they ran over with a bus. Complete waste of bandwidth.
> 
> We moved here a year ago. Was fortunate to make a preview trip prior too but I don't think it's necessary. While there are some conveniences and structure that you give up from US, overall we found the upside to Dubai to be the weather, the lifestyle, the opportunity to explore this side of the globe and meet new people and understand the Middle East and Muslim cultures. For that we appreciate living here. Frankly, most Americans I know here really like it as do their kids. Good luck and enjoy the adventure.


Frankly your post is derogatory and a waste of both my time reading it and yours writing it. If you don't get irony then get the hell of the internets!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we're in the process of moving here.
no pre-visit - just jumped right in (some might say a little mad, but we've both worked abroad before)
I had six weeks from job offer to starting work.
We spent a month sorting out our UK property for rental purposes, sorting all our belongings etc.
The container was packed and sent to sea.
I arrived - one month in a hotel (i'm at the two week mark now)
I've started work, got residency etc, sorted bank account, found house yesterday.
Move in in a fortnight.
Family will then arrive mid-August (ouch!) to get settled before school starts in September.

When will the container arrive? 
No idea, but most likely during Ramadan, so will take ages to clear / get delivered.

Basically, we have 7 weeks apart.

She's spent the time finishing the house, sorting letting agetsn, selling the car etc etc.

Would it be better if we'd all come together?
Only if we or the company would pay for at least 2 months in a hotel for the whole family (not going to happen)
Only if we'd had more time up front to prepare.
It's allowed me to not only get the basics sorted, but get my head down at work before getting distracted with the family move.

Would i have liked to come out here for a flying 'look see' with family?
of course - but not possible.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

vantage said:


> we're in the process of moving here.
> no pre-visit - just jumped right in (some might say a little mad, but we've both worked abroad before)
> I had six weeks from job offer to starting work.
> We spent a month sorting out our UK property for rental purposes, sorting all our belongings etc.
> ...



SO how is your family living back in UK with all their belongings shipped? We shipped our stuff in April (they packed us up on April 5th) the stuff sat in port until April 21, and goods arrived June 5th, cleared customs and delivered to our apt on June 9th. 

We were lucky that the company paid for our family to have up to three months salary worth of temporary housing. We could not have lived in our house in Texas, as EVERYTHING was shipped over here. So me and the boy moved into a Long Term Marriott in Texas, , Hubby was two weeks in Dubai hotel, and went a bought a new bed, sofa and an xbox (priorities!) and moved into our APt alone for 2 months. . It was tricky getting it all situated. We were separated as a family for almost 4 months. It was challenging. But we are all together now, and settled, and I even had art work hung on the walls yesterday. I feel like I really live here now (sort of)...trying to decide if I actually need to buy a car or not. We have one, but hubby uses it for work. I'm sure we will figure it all out!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mitchellsmom said:


> SO how is your family living back in UK with all their belongings shipped?


ALMOST everything has come with us.

There is a double bed that isn't coming, and will be free-cycled when they leave.
The kids are in a borrowed bunkbed.
We've left all appliances and white goods
They are using garden furniture as dining room furniture.
A month without TV will do them the world of good!

We also have friends who are away for a month, so they can spend the second half of their exile there, and then they travel to the in-laws for a fortnight for good-bye's etc, so it's not a full six week stretch of empty house.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ccr said:


> Oh please, you spoiled whiny American baby...
> 
> For most Americans who never lived outside of the US (or don't travel much), anywhere outside of America will be a "shock" to the system... even just a jaunt to the tourist-traps like Cancun...
> 
> ...


Ouch. That stung a little bit... but I don't care.... I still miss my u-turns when I miss an exit, 24hr 7-11's and Walmarts, stick to your lungs bbq, etc. Oh, and btw, I don't like iced tea.... 



orangeandwhite said:


> Pay no attention to CCR. He/She has to make himself feel better by spending most their time on this site, bashing others. Obvious with over 600 posts, must be sole enjoyment in their sorry life. Wonder who else they ran over with a bus. Complete waste of bandwidth.
> 
> We moved here a year ago. Was fortunate to make a preview trip prior too but I don't think it's necessary. While there are some conveniences and structure that you give up from US, overall we found the upside to Dubai to be the weather, the lifestyle, the opportunity to explore this side of the globe and meet new people and understand the Middle East and Muslim cultures. For that we appreciate living here. Frankly, most Americans I know here really like it as do their kids. Good luck and enjoy the adventure.


I think you missed the sarcasm....

I guess people should change the font color to red when speaking that way....


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Oh, and btw, I don't like iced tea...


And you call yourself a Texan ? 

I hereby revoke your citizenship of United State of Texas...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> I guess people should change the font color to red when speaking that way....


That would be akin to explaining a freaking joke immediately after telling it... 

I just have to live with the fact that some people walk around all day with a broom stuck up their back side.

:focus:


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

No worries CCR...I understood where you were coming from! haha
:clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ccr said:


> And you call yourself a Texan ?
> 
> I hereby revoke your citizenship of United State of Texas...


I dont like icea tea either... 

And I dont eat meat! 

:tongue1:

:eyebrows:





And I LOVE being a citizen of the U.S. of Texas! 

 Nice ring to it by the way! 


:focus:

I would say easiest to bring them after you have sorted through the mess of moving here and once you decide you are going to like your role, can deal with living here, and think your family will be ok with the move.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont like icea tea either...
> 
> *And I dont eat meat!*
> 
> .


Really? You don't eat meat? Then what do you eat at bbq spots or at cookouts? Asparagus dripping in sauce?  

Now for the :eyebrows: to make the 'other' eat meat jokes....


----------



## PlaidShakir (Jul 25, 2012)

Mitchellsmom - What delivery service did you use to move all your belongings overseas? We're moving there in December & I already feel overwhelmed by the thought of the move... We're basically leaving all the "BIG" stuff and starting over once we get there... any suggestion?


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

PlaidShakir:

It was a two operation move, one in Houston- and one here in Dubai. My contact here in Dubai is Walter Dias :
Operations Executive
Writer Relocations 
Phone: +971-4-88 49 864 

google Writer corporation. He handled all the customs, delivery set up etc. once our goods got here. We were lucky that our company handled most of the move details for us. I did NOT leave the big stuff...and I am glad I didn't. It made for an easier transition for my family to have all our "stuff" around us, and the stuff that is similar to what I have (and what I like) is not available here (or would have taken over 6 months to order from the local companies) I'm past the Ikea stage of my life-more like the Ethan Allen time of my life! haha good luck with everything!


----------

